# My Email to Bass pro



## seaweaver (Jan 1, 2009)

I am extremely disappointed w/ your Sav store.
After receiving a generous gift card and wanting to spend it, I have not been able to contact the store to find if the item(s) I desire are in stock.
As it is a drive to get there, I have been trying since Christmas to get this info. I have called and called and left massages...and finally this AM got someone in the firearms section to search for the gun powder I desire. After discovering the answer was no. I asked what was in stock. His return reply was what do you need? I explained that the number of powders available to use in my guns was very large and they would need to be cross referenced to insure they will serve in different preferred calibers I use. And, that there could not be that many RIFLE powders in stock and if he could supply me w/ what is in stock I could do the reference.....again he asked me what I wanted.banginghe) This guy sells fire arms.....in your store.
I would like to return this card for the cash value so that I may use value at Midway supplies as they have ready access to their inventory at their finger tips and the cross reference ability....and QUICK customer support.
I will gladly pay extra for the HAZMAT.
cw


----------



## Robk (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to Big Box Mall shopping Seaweaver.


----------



## superduty4wd (Jan 1, 2009)

About 4 years ago I drove down to bass pro shops to aquire an API treestand because bass pro became the sole seller of that brand.  They had the stand on display and when I asked for one he went to his computer and said that they dont have any in stock but2300 were on the way. This was in  the beginning of august and he said that they would arrive in late november, so I choose a nother model and heard the same reply. I tried on 1 more model and then had enough and left. When I arrived at a friends house he had a cabelas catalog and there was the stand I wanted on sale with free shipping, I ordered the stand an treestand umbrella  and saved about 70.00. CABELAS beats bass pro hands down and you know this if you have been in one of there stores. And we need a cabelas in georgia bad.


----------



## Derek Edge (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess it's a little off topic, but I have a uncle that lives in Washington DC, that loves to hunt.  He came down to the Savannah store a few weeks ago to buy a coat, so that we could go hunting the next day.  He said that the Bass Pro in Savannah is in no way like the ones up north.  He said the ones up there have literally everything on display.  Just a couple of weeks ago I had four things in mind to go buy from the Bass Pro in Macon and you guessed it, they didn't have either of the items I was looking for, but they "could order it though"...lol, so could I. 

I'll still go to look around though, but when it comes to actually shopping, I'll find my deals some where else.  Dicks, Academy, online shopping, or some where.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jan 1, 2009)

Bass Pros customer service stinks. I have never seen a group of such sorry employees (customer service wise). Especially at the gun counter. They stink and deserve to go out of business. 
Cabela's and Gander Mountain need to come to Georgia. Maybe then, the customer service will improve when BPs  sales take a noise dive.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 1, 2009)

Derek Edge said:


> I guess it's a little off topic, but I have a uncle that lives in Washington DC, that loves to hunt.  He came down to the Savannah store a few weeks ago to buy a coat, so that we could go hunting the next day.  He said that the Bass Pro in Savannah is in no way like the ones up north.  He said the ones up there have literally everything on display.  Just a couple of weeks ago I had four things in mind to go buy from the Bass Pro in Macon and you guessed it, they didn't have either of the items I was looking for, but they "could order it though"...lol, so could I.
> 
> I'll still go to look around though, but when it comes to actually shopping, I'll find my deals some where else.  Dicks, Academy, online shopping, or some where.



I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that most of the employess in our local stores are products of the Georgia school system?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 1, 2009)

> I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that most of the employess in our local stores are products of the Georgia school system?



It has a lot to do with it, and I'm not joking about that.

Athens has lost a couple of new good clean plants for no other reason (as stated by the companies) that they were not sure they could get enough educated trained employees.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 1, 2009)

cw!

I'll give you .75 on the $ for it!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 1, 2009)

*Sea weaver*

Sorry to hear of the incompetence displayed by the employees of the Bass Pro shop that you called.
I frequent the Bass Pro Shop in Duluth and everyone working in the hunting department are hunters and take pride in their job and learning everything they can to answer customers questions.
Contact the Corporate number, ask to speak to the VP of customer service or operations. Voice your complaint and see if he does anything for you (discount certificates, or whatever) if you are not satisfied with the results follow up with a letter of complaint (but first try to help him solve their employees lack of training and product knowledge problem) - suggest that he hire hunters to work in the hunting departments.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 1, 2009)

I ordered a pair of the rehead ranchers  when they went on sale.  These are wonderful boots, comfortable right out of the box,  waterproof and tough.  This is the third pair I've owned. the fourth  time I wore them,  the pull strap on one of the boots popped when I was putting them on.  I carried them back to the store (w/ receipt) and they would *not* exchange them. They said since I bought them online/catalog, that I  had to send them back.   So.... I will be without my boots for 2-3 weeks, plus I had to come out of pocket again for shipping again.

Next time I will lie and say they were a gift and I don't have a receipt.


----------



## contender* (Jan 1, 2009)

That's sorta like calling the local grocery store and asking for a complete list of the different flavors of Campbells soup they have on the shelf, during one of the most busy times of the year...

I agree that the help at most of these stores is lacking but come on.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have tried to shop at Bass Pro in Macon and up in Gwinnette and they are notorious for not having anything in stock.  That is aggravating as all get out.  I mean my wife actually says I can spend money and they have nothing I needed or wanted.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 1, 2009)

any body know the corporate office number?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that most of the employess in our local stores are products of the Georgia school system?



I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.


----------



## contender* (Jan 1, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.



Easy there wrangler, I don't think he was talking down about the teachers, although there are some that could use a fire lit under their butts. My sister is a teacher also and goes beyond the call to do her best. It takes a special person to be a teacher and do the job right.
HOWEVER,
The school system in Ga and the entire US of A could use a good curriculum change. When we were in school if you were disrespectful of a teacher you got your butt busted, if you didn't do your work you FAILED. The schools not only taught book learning but common sense along with it. 
These days the public schools are only interested in cramming as much info into a skull as possible and as fast as possible. Therefore the problems most have with the product of the government run school systems.

Sorry to go  but this is a hot subject for me.


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jan 1, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.



What school do you teach in?


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with that there customer servise stinks I ordered a fishing pole for my uncle and they had an add on the wedsite sayin you get a 20 gift card for a 100 dallars spent the pole was 129.99 never got the gift card email them and they said the offer did not apply to fishin gear I did not see that resriction in the offer and told them that havent heard back from them.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jamie Brett Jr. said:


> What school do you teach in?



Lamar County


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 1, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.



Times have changed, morals have changed (or lack there of) It starts with the parents..... and finishes up in the schools. 

I believe that the school systems in GA tried to up their criteria a little too late and are now playing catch up. I know because I graduated from Lamar County. BUT was taking courses at gordon in my senior year. However, college drop out because I wanted out of this town so bad.  Then I ended up back here. 

WIth that being said.... THere are idiots everywhere!!! (Ever been to bama?) (JK!!!!) Folks these days have gotten so lazy in this fast paced world we now live in.


----------



## Derek Snider (Jan 1, 2009)

I have had good and bad experiences in my dealings with Bass Pro. My last experinece was last weekend... I was inquiring about a rod on sale on their website and of course it wasn't on sale at the store. However, A nice elderly gentleman informed me that if I had the time to talk with customer service that they might match it. I didn't feel like the hastle so I just went on with my shopping. He took it upon himself to check for me and they matched the price. That was great customer service.
One bad experience I remember was being bothered by what seemed to be time share people or something close that were stationed around the store and would annoy you if you walked buy. You shouldn't have to be bothered with this while trying to shop. They also refused to exchange a g loomis rod that had a defect and said I would have to deal with loomis. That cost $50 shipping for them to replace it. I feel like Bass Pro should have replaced it being as the blank would spin around in the reel seat and it was in now way user neglect.


----------



## contender* (Jan 1, 2009)

Derek Snider said:


> One bad experience I remember was being bothered by what seemed to be time share people or something close that were stationed around the store and would annoy you if you walked buy.



I agree, those guys are a hassle. We got caught by them in Macon once and Spanish Fort another time. Both times I had to just be blunt and tell them I wasn't interested. I wonder if they are BP employees or just contract with BP to set their stuff up in the store?


----------



## xhunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been to the Bass Pro's in Tenn, and Georgia and I have still not found one as bad as our Orlando store. The fishing dept has got to be the worst though.


----------



## contender* (Jan 1, 2009)

xhunter said:


> I have been to the Bass Pro's in Tenn, and Georgia and I have still not found one as bad as our Orlando store. The fishing dept has got to be the worst though.



Considering Bass Pro's name you would think they would concentrate a little more on the sporting goods stuff and a little less on the clothes and foo foo stuff.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 1, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.



I'm on your side buddy ! There are some deadbeat teachers out there but most really try. I see the kids every day with their pants hanging below their rear ends, walking out of the building with their female friends like their in heat and looking like total idiots and that is what they end up being....total idiots. Don't blame the teachers, us parents need to be involved too !


----------



## Derek Edge (Jan 1, 2009)

contender* said:


> Considering Bass Pro's name you would think they would concentrate a little more on the sporting goods stuff and a little less on the clothes and foo foo stuff.



I think they do that to attract the ladies, so that when they come, they also bring their husbands...seriously...lol.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well,
i'll go out on the limb here. I have had bad trips to BPS before in both Macon and Prattville, Al.
 However, this past weekend i went to the Prattville store mainly to restock jig and fly tying tools and supplies. The Gentleman in the Fly section was very courteous and knowledgable and knew exactly where everything i wanted was located. I had a great time talking to him and wished i could have stayed longer. I went to other sections and in each case an employee took me straight to the items i wanted. Not saying it happens often, but it was the best service i've had in awhile.
 Now, i had a Cabela's gift certificate that i used for a TFO Flyrod/reel  combo. It was the same price as the one at BPS and the lady on the phone order line could have been a little nicer. She kept telling me the model # was incorrect although i was looking directly at their webpage. She finally realized the error somewhere but it was obvious she hated her job.
 If I had had another BPS gift certificate , i would have bought it from them.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 1, 2009)

It always amazes me that  of the almost no existance off reloading supplies and equipment at the Lawrenceville bass pro. They never have anything in stock (even shellholders!!??) I get most of my stuff online. It has always turned out to be a waste of time to even drive over to that store.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bass Pro Savannah*

My wife went to the BP in Savannah and asked one of the guys in the gun section to help her find a box of 6.8 spc. The gentleman told her "there is no such thing, maybe your husband meant he needed 6.5 ammo". She called me and told me so I took my camera phone and took a picture of the empty box I had at home and sent it to her. She went back and found the guy and showed it to him. His response "we dont have any". Then he walked away.


----------



## steve9616 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I frequent the Bass Pro Shop in Duluth and everyone working in the hunting department are hunters and take pride in their job and learning everything they can to answer customers questions.


I guess things have changed a lot since I tried to buy a Ruger Blackhawk .45 Convertible there a couple of years ago. Since I didn't see one on display I asked the young man behind the counter if he could see how much they could get me one for. He condescendingly explained to me that Ruger didn't make such an item, and no one else did, either, because .45 ACP cartridges were for automatics and won't work in revolvers ("That's what the A means"). I thanked him and left and haven't been back.


----------



## kevina (Jan 1, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.





Agree, It starts at home and the parents. It is only going to get worse with many believing the new prez is going to take care of them and their every need. I thank you for attempting to teach the kids.


----------



## BME013 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am sure someone on here will buy you gift card for fair value if you really wanted to get rid of it.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 4, 2009)

Well they basically told me to pound pavement.
Jeff that would be a hit at 75%....
Its a $125 card....and as much as I would let it go for 100..I'm hoping to get Corporate to FORCE some R7 on to the shelves for me...
My in-law is irked as well and suggested we make a big list and order from midway and split the HAZMAT fee.
$100-$25/2=$87.50 to spend at Midway....5lbs of R7 is $96
If I were working I might take that... I really wanted 2lbs and 200 bullets of .35rem...
If BP will get....and match the Midway price on the 5lbs...I would do that...
But the last time I knew of anyone ordering powder(American Pioneer loose powder) from BP (inlaw)...the fools put it on the shelf where it promptly sold...They did this THREE TIMES.
I will float the powder idea to Corporate.
They do have a Gander Mt(2) in Jax...but that's not doing me any good right now.
Sorry to hear about such luck from the rest of you. I have had a few good experiences in there...but I think it was .....good luck.
cw

EDITED TO REMOVE TYPING AROUND CENSOR


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 4, 2009)

cw,

75 cents on the dollar would be a 25% hit.

At any rate, when I made the offer I was in Savannah and could have met you and made the deal. I'm back home now.

As for the real topic, no store, whether it be 'big box' or 'Mom 'n Pop' is going to have it all. When the 'big box' turns to school kids for staff you/they can not anticipate expertise.


----------



## Truegiant (Jan 5, 2009)

I was in Bass pro macon store today. Only the second time I have ever visited that store seeing as I live in savannah. Out of a list of 20 items they only had 3 "in stock". They were having a 10% off store wide sale. I talked to 4 different people about this sale and they all told me different things. It was a credit card offer and i was not interested but if i did take them on the offer they would of given me my military discount on top of it. I was impressed by that. I have heard that about 45 acp at bass pro before as well. Something funny I heard today was that no one makes a .22 mag lever action. One "kid" (i say this yet i am not that old in my mid 20s) told me that you cannot bow hunt turkeys. I sometimes like to mess with them but for the most part they are knowledgable on there product. The thing that makes me the most upset is that they never have my size in the clearance section for hunting apparel and then never have my boot size. Granted i find that problem everywhere. Anywho.. neat thread!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been to BPS in Baltimore,Atlanta,Savannah and Missouri.I can tell you for a fact that alot of the people who work there do not have clue of what they are selling.I would call corperate and see what they can do,but I will tell you the best thing to do is have a name of the person who you delt with,if you have that and maybe you spoke to the store manager as well this makes your case even more unexceptable to corperate.

I have never had an issue in the Baltimore store with items being out of stock,normally if they are out they put up signs saying so.If you have an issue with sizes go online,I just found cammo shirts in 4xlt online,granted they may not be the ones you want,but I have issues everywhere I go


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep I hope to hear from Corporate today.

Jeff I meant 75% recovery on my part!

cw


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 5, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.



Thank you for what you do, I have one of those unmotivated students in my home, not joking. However the state is gonna be held accountable, and should be as school taxes are as high or higher than property taxes. As a taxpayer I think we should end the baby sitting service. If a kid refuses to learn he/she should be removed from the system. I'm tired of giving unappreciated free rides.

Back to topic,rant over.....I prefer to give my business to Mom and Pops,when possible. However as a saltwater fisherman BPS is our best local option, even if they cater more to the freshwater guys.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

I always wonder who is smarter?  The guy working in the store making $5.00 per hour that knows nothing about what you want or the shopper making spending $20 per hour knowing nothing about what he wants?

You go there because Mom and Pop are more expensive or less of a selection.  How do you think BPS or Wally World beats Mom's prices and selection?  You got to cut out costs somewhere.  I go to the one in Macon so often that I know most of the people that work there.  The managers anyway, the others change too often.  I know the store manager as well.  And I know the merchandise better than most of any of them.


----------



## xhunterx (Jan 5, 2009)

if you're ever in north georgia near chattanooga they have a sportsmans warehouse that is usually stocked heavy with reloading supplies. they are low now because of christmas and the obama factor but are trying to get more stock in. for cash and carry they beat bass pro all to pieces. but i haven't found anyone who can beat midway on other items


----------



## huntfish (Jan 6, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I frequent the Bass Pro Shop in Duluth and everyone working in the hunting department are hunters and take pride in their job and learning everything they can to answer customers questions.



 Then they should all know the difference between a shotgun and a rifle; but they don't.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 9, 2009)

Update.
The wheels have turned. It looked as if they were not, but the powder and bullets are in route. Seems they carry more reloading supplies stock, it's just not available in all stores...but accessible. Why they are not taking advantage of this in their website and inventory control in this time of increased apprehension of ammo supply is beyond me...and those I spoke to. 
I got several calls and I am pleased to say that...I look forward to have a positive  outcome .
cw


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 9, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.



Joe, I am a college professor who gets the kids after they are through with the Georgia school system, and whether it's your fault personally or not, they are (as the rule) inadequately prepared, math-o-phobic, and systemically lazy.  I am not bashing you, but there are plenty of K-12 teachers out there who are sitting on top of tenure mountain and not doing their jobs. Period.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 12, 2009)

When you have a moron for a dept manager who treats their employees like crap,you get poor customer service.(Macon hunting dept)That store recentley fired some of their most knowlegeble employees . There are people in that dept.,that sell and handle firearms,that dont know the difference between a shotgun and a rifle,or revolver and a semi.I used to work for this place,the management is pitiful,and the counter reflects it.
 PM  me for a list of people youd want to deal with in the macon store.It will be VERY short!


----------



## JerryC (Jan 14, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread, but in response to the marketers soliciting people in the stores, even in the aisles, this happened to me last night at Home Depot. I had 2 young ladies (about 5 minutes apart) come up and ask me, and everyone else I saw in the store, if they were aware of the special offer they were giving homeowners on cabinet refacing. I hope this was just a one time event, or Lowe's it is from now on. I'm not crazy about the guy standing at the entrance asking about gutters and such - I think he knows me by now, but I definitely don't like being sold to while picking up a couple of things, much less twice! -JerryC


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 14, 2009)

BPS and the time shares.... Man I can't tell you how annoying this is. My wife and I were at the Macon store, and as we walked to the back we passed by the table with a little lady sitting there taking down info. She acted as if the give away was through Bass Pro Shops. I think it was a truck and a boat OR a shopping spree. Something like that. I have been called at least twice a week since begging me to buy a time share. I have told them time and time again that we aren't interested. (Even offered to sell him the three that we already have.) 

I don't shop at Bass Pro at all anymore. Between not having the products I want in stock, the lack of knowlegable customer service, and once I ask for a product the employee tries to sale me everything under the sun that is "comparable" (Its your fault for not having the right stuff, now leave me be). I now do everything online through cabella's. They usually offer free shipping. My wife and I will go and "look" at BPS. Try on the camo, and then order in online from Cabella's and save tons. One thing that ticked me off was back in October we requested the BPS catalog along with the Cabella's and a couple of others. We received Cabellas within days... as of this day I still haven't seen the BPS. Just in the last year we have spent well over 5 grand on hunting equipment, and haven't even started buying fishing gear. If we'd of had a better response that would have went to BPS. Ya know... now I kind of want to email BPS. I think I'll do that!


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't burn me Doug!
I haven't got my goods yet!

cw


----------



## whitworth (Jan 15, 2009)

*Unfortunately*

some of the work at Outdoors stores has nothing to do with hunting and fishing.  And it shows. 

And it isn't surprising to find some "outdoor" types who have no knowledge of computers, inventory balances, inventory records, and ordering check-ups.  

Why they want to spend their time talking about guns and fishing reels and their favorite hunting spot.  

Complain to the general manager of the store, if a problem occurs.  
Either he's got a personnel problem or a personnel problem he can't fix.  

Then again, with the recession, their ordering system might not be functioning as well as it did.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 16, 2009)

They hire people with no knowledge about hunting much less fire arms .


----------



## I4NI (Jan 21, 2009)

I have heard that there is a Cabellas coming to the middle Ga area.  off 75 somewhere around the Russell Pkwy / Hwy 96 area on one of the new frontage roads they just made.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Bullets and Powder have arrived!!!!!

Mod.s I could not figure how to do it but please change the Thumb Down to a Thumb Up or bent position.
I am pleased...BUT I do not think the hassle was necessary...
and not nearly as pressing now deer season is over....
Box stores need more competition, if not for price point control...simple service to foster customer loyalty.
cw


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 22, 2009)

JerryC said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but in response to the marketers soliciting people in the stores, even in the aisles, this happened to me last night at Home Depot. I had 2 young ladies (about 5 minutes apart) come up and ask me, and everyone else I saw in the store, if they were aware of the special offer they were giving homeowners on cabinet refacing. I hope this was just a one time event, or Lowe's it is from now on. I'm not crazy about the guy standing at the entrance asking about gutters and such - I think he knows me by now, but I definitely don't like being sold to while picking up a couple of things, much less twice! -JerryC



They do that at all Home Depots or just that one?  I've been dying to get cabinets refaced.  Thanks.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Jan 22, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> Bass Pros customer service stinks. I have never seen a group of such sorry employees (customer service wise). Especially at the gun counter. They stink and deserve to go out of business.
> Cabela's and Gander Mountain need to come to Georgia. Maybe then, the customer service will improve when BPs  sales take a noise dive.



We have a Cabelas and its just as bad as the worse I have dealt with. I think some stores are great and others suck. Just depends on the area.


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 22, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> Bass Pros customer service stinks. I have never seen a group of such sorry employees (customer service wise). Especially at the gun counter. They stink and deserve to go out of business.
> Cabela's and Gander Mountain need to come to Georgia. Maybe then, the customer service will improve when BPs  sales take a noise dive.



You don't want Gander store they are about as next to nothing as you will find. The one here is a joke.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jan 22, 2009)

Cabelas is the store- Bass Pro sucks. I heard the new Cabelas was going in on 75 about 40 miles N. of Atlanta near Adairsville


----------



## Cadcom (Jan 25, 2009)

The Adairsville Cabelas deal fell apart and they even removed the location from their web site. I hope the rumor of one near Macon or Chattanooga is true but they have absolutely nothing on the web site about any new stores in the South East. The financial market may have an impact on any new store openings.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been in the Savannah store numerous times and at the gun counter every time.  I have 30 years experience working in a gun store.  I know both sides of the counter.  First, they have a limited number of staff in the gun dept. If they are busy it it hard for them to stop the sale of a $1,000 shotgun to go look to see if they have a $25 can of powder.  At the same time anyone selling powder generally knows what they have in stock, they don't carry that many.  Next Willington Island is not to far to drive to check the powder.  My over all experience has been OK, but I don't buy alot there.  I have noticed there stock is limited on a lot of items.  Now for the school issue.  The biggest problem with the school system is the parents.  Parents expect the teachers to do all the work.  Parents have to step up to the plate and teach their children to respect their teachers.  Follow up on home work assignments.  Show they care about their children by giving them their time and attention.  Teachers can't teach students that do not want to learn.  Teachers can't teach in a classroom without respect and disipline.  If we could only go back to the old school days and the days of local mom and pop hardware stores.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Some good, some bad*

I have had some good issues and of course some bad ones. The one in Savannah does seriously need to hire some folks that know the difference between their heads and a hole in the ground. My wife recently had an issue with getting my blackpowder for my flintlock. It took the guy 5 tries to bring out the right brand yet alone the right grain. The best BPS I have been in was in Texas. Like mentioned earlier, once you have walked through a Cabela's......you'll definately will want one closer to home.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 8, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I take offense to this comment.  I am a school teacher in this great state and bust my butt trying to educate these rude non caring students.  Come walk in a teachers shoes before you slam the school systems here in GA.  The kids we deal with are rude, disrespectful and do not care.  I try my best to motivate these students to want to learn.  I also try and tell them what is out there in the real world.  The majority of the kids do not care.  So Mr. Tatonka whose fault is it?  I think instead of blaming the schools let's look at the homelife and the so called parents that send their kids to school just for free baby sitting.



Being in LE, I can stand behind you on how the kids are these days. We deal with WAY more juvenile offenders these days... and they don't care about ANYTHING. I never thought about this from a teacher's standpoint, but your post drove it home.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 11, 2009)

*In the end*

I never go into the big box stores looking for experts.  
In your mind, how much should an expert make per hour?

In the end, the employees are those who will work for the pay that's offered.  You might just be attempting to squeeze an idea through a pipe that's too narrow.


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm added to the list.. I officially hate BPS and their customer service. They never have anything in stock in the store or on the website that I need as in reloading stuff. I basically told to go fly a kit at the Atlanta location today by the customer service reps. Come on Cabelas or Gander Mountain. Wish I didn't have these dang gift cards to spend.


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 11, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> Update.
> The wheels have turned. It looked as if they were not, but the powder and bullets are in route. Seems they carry more reloading supplies stock, it's just not available in all stores...but accessible. Why they are not taking advantage of this in their website and inventory control in this time of increased apprehension of ammo supply is beyond me...and those I spoke to.
> I got several calls and I am pleased to say that...I look forward to have a positive  outcome .
> cw



Whom did you speak with?


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 11, 2009)

Wylie!
He said they are soon getting a reloading row in the  ATL store and he will soon be able to get anything they carry faster and all Hornady Bullets.
He was very helpful.
In this period of Bullet stress, I think it would be a smart move for any large store that carries ammo to start carrying more reloading supplies as reloaders are getting wound up as well.

cw

PS
he said he came from the Atl store and had many good contacts there so you might talk to his counter part. The Purchasing Manager.


----------



## Son (Feb 17, 2009)

*My email*

No matter the business, it has to do with the individual, or individuals you deal with. I've seen some dumb as a stump just about anywhere you go to shop.
I have had good service from Wing and Cabelas. Havn't tried Bass Pro yet. But I don't buy much I can't get my hands on and look over.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Feb 17, 2009)

i order my tackle on line. i can find colors that you cant find at stores. i also can find different types of crankbaits and worms that you cant get in a store. this makes alot of difference when you are fishing heavy pressured lakes.


----------

